# GLI shooting blue smoke



## GLI Stee (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a GLI with many aftermarket parts. It is shooting blue smoke out of the exhaust. I am from NEW JERSEY, and i want to kno what shop would be able to help me cuz every shop Ive been going to wont touch my car due to all the aftermarket parts in it. Can anyone please telll me where i should go to and why do you guys think im having this problem?


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

blue smoke means youre burning oil. could be worn valve stem seals, worn piston rings, gouged cylinder walls or a bad head gasket. all expensive repairs


----------



## superacerc (Jul 6, 2010)

*Blue Smoke*

Also could be from turbo where the oil goes in to cool bearings. When turbo's wear badly or are just worn out oil can come from here. How much blue smoke? Keep an eye on your oil level as well and refill what the car burns if you are still driving it. Any other symptoms? Loss of power?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

might help if you tell us what year GLI, as most of the "newer" shops are quite bitchy about working on older cars & some of the older shops are not equipped with the proper computers/software to diagnose a newer model car.


----------



## GTIy Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Could be a blown turbo


----------



## hybridriftt (Jul 4, 2008)

goosler said:


> might help if you tell us what year GLI, as most of the "newer" shops are quite bitchy about working on older cars & some of the older shops are not equipped with the proper computers/software to diagnose a newer model car.


Im sorry but this has nothing to do with diagnosing blue smoke. from 1900 to 2012 blue smoke means burning oil. :screwy:


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

check your pcv system, could be pulling excess oil from the crankcase...

there are several causes likely, turbo is probably the second most likely culprit.


----------

